# Bouton ipod cassé



## tom1769 (27 Juin 2011)

(Je n'ai pas vu de réponse dans le forum mais si il y en a déjà une, merci de me réorienter) 
Bonjour à tous et à toutes, hier, je suis allé à la piscine avec mon ipod. Mon ipod était dans mon sac donc aucun problème à ce moment là, mais après m'être baigné, je me suis changé et est mis mon maillot de bain dans mon sac. Mon ipod à été 15mn en contact avec lui mais apparemment ça a suffit à l'endommager : au début, je vois que l'ipod est un peu humide, mais rien de bien grave. Je le laisse charger normalement et en le rallument, je me rend compte que de l'eau est passée derrière, mais l'écran s'allume normalement. Sauf que le bouton centrale ne répond plus, je ne peut pas choisir de musique, ni partir du menu principal. par contre, quand il est en veille, si je frolle le bouton centrale, l'ipod s'allume. Vous penser que j'ai encore une chance de pouvoir le récupérer?


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Juin 2011)

tom1769 a dit:


> (Je n'ai pas vu de réponse dans le forum mais si il y en a déjà une, merci de me réorienter)
> Bonjour à tous et à toutes, hier, je suis allé à la piscine avec mon ipod. Mon ipod était dans mon sac donc aucun problème à ce moment là, mais après m'être baigné, je me suis changé et est mis mon maillot de bain dans mon sac. Mon ipod à été 15mn en contact avec lui mais apparemment ça a suffit à l'endommager : au début, je vois que l'ipod est un peu humide, mais rien de bien grave. Je le laisse charger normalement et en le rallument, je me rend compte que de l'eau est passée derrière, mais l'écran s'allume normalement. Sauf que le bouton centrale ne répond plus, je ne peut pas choisir de musique, ni partir du menu principal. par contre, quand il est en veille, si je frolle le bouton centrale, l'ipod s'allume. Vous penser que j'ai encore une chance de pouvoir le récupérer?




En attendant encore un peu en le laissant sécher voire un léger très léger passage sous le sèche-cheveux


----------



## tom1769 (27 Juin 2011)

bah il est sec, mais pour les circuit interne, j'ai mis l'ipod dans un bole de riz pour que ça absorbe l'humidité. Pour le sèche cheveux, j'ai peur que ça grille les circuit...


----------

